# question about mirrored/reflective lenses



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

generally, the less people can see your eyes, the less light is getting through the lens and reflecting back

smith's sensor mirror is a red-based tint


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

There are lenses which have a high level of mirror reflectivity, but not any made by Smith Optics. Try Electric or Oakley.

As for the Sensor lenses... 
Products | SmithOptics.com

Smith makes five different shades of mirrored lenses.


----------



## surf-the-earth (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies legallyillegal and Tarzanman! I appreciate it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the gold sol-x mirror from smith isnt going to be letting any light in there.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had several pairs of Dragon DX and Rogue goggles with silver and gold mirrored lenses, and they're pretty good for what you want.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Von Zipper Feenoms

I have these and they are totally reflective 100% I find them not too dark and can actually wear my sunglasses under them and still see perfectly. They come with a low light lens as well.


----------



## surf-the-earth (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the suggestions, guyz. I'll look into the goggles and lenses y'all suggested. Just out of curiosity, has any of you seen that Matt VanSteenis snowboard instructor guy on YouTube? I used to look at his videos last season just for some basic pointers on snowboarding and he's always wearing these blue 100% reflective goggles in the beginning of his videos. He later did a segment on goggles and lenses, and said something like his were reflective but basically amber looking out. I'm pretty much looking for something similar in color and functionality. His goggles kinda looked like Oakley's, but I called Oakley and they said the have no such lens. Oh well...the search continues.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

surf-the-earth said:


> Cool. Thanks for the suggestions, guyz. I'll look into the goggles and lenses y'all suggested. Just out of curiosity, has any of you seen that Matt VanSteenis snowboard instructor guy on YouTube? I used to look at his videos last season just for some basic pointers on snowboarding and he's always wearing these blue 100% reflective goggles in the beginning of his videos. He later did a segment on goggles and lenses, and said something like his were reflective but basically amber looking out. I'm pretty much looking for something similar in color and functionality. His goggles kinda looked like Oakley's, but I called Oakley and they said the have no such lens. Oh well...the search continues.


Those are A-Frames with Blue Iridium lenses.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mirrored lenses are meant for very bright conditions only. You will not be able to see the surface conditions well in low light of the morning or later in the day.


----------



## surf-the-earth (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool...thanks! Yeah, I did think at first that those were Oakley's with blue iridium, but then he said "these are also amber, but just reflective" when he pointed to his goggles in the video. I tried to search for the video and just found it: YouTube - How to Snowboard : How to Choose Goggles for Snowboarding Maybe he just got confused or something. Like cifex mentioned, I was under the impression that all mirrored lenses are for bright, bluebird days and pretty crappy for low light and flat light days since they have such a low VLT (eg. Oakley's blue, gold, and fire iridium), but then Matt V. kinda threw me for a loop when he said that his lenses were amber, but just reflective. And I was like, "Cool...so I guess you can get lenses with medium-to-high VLT (eg. amber/persimmon-based or yellow-based) and still have a reflective finish on the outside." Anyway, he probably just made a mistake. Thanks for everyone's help. Hope this up-coming winter season's gonna be a good one!


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i really dont understand why it's such a big deal that people dont see your eyes. are you really looking at boobs that much?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

surf-the-earth said:


> Cool...thanks! Yeah, I did think at first that those were Oakley's with blue iridium, but then he said "these are also amber, but just reflective" when he pointed to his goggles in the video. I tried to search for the video and just found it: YouTube - How to Snowboard : How to Choose Goggles for Snowboarding Maybe he just got confused or something. Like cifex mentioned, I was under the impression that all mirrored lenses are for bright, bluebird days and pretty crappy for low light and flat light days since they have such a low VLT (eg. Oakley's blue, gold, and fire iridium), but then Matt V. kinda threw me for a loop when he said that his lenses were amber, but just reflective. And I was like, "Cool...so I guess you can get lenses with medium-to-high VLT (eg. amber/persimmon-based or yellow-based) and still have a reflective finish on the outside." Anyway, he probably just made a mistake. Thanks for everyone's help. Hope this up-coming winter season's gonna be a good one!


the reflective coating on a lens has nothing to do with the tint


----------



## surf-the-earth (Oct 10, 2010)

I just like the reflective look, thugit. I've been wearing reflective sunglasses for most of my life doing sports...rollerblading, golfing, tennis, in between surf sessions on the beach, etc. It's just my style. I guess it would be an advantage to looking at boobs all day on the slopes like you suggested, but I'm kinda past that stage (at least my fiancee thinks so...lol)

So legallyillegal, is Cifex's statement incorrect then? ("Mirrored lenses are meant for very bright conditions only. You will not be able to see the surface conditions well in low light of the morning or later in the day.")


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Oakley's Iridium reflective coating itself blocks about 30% VLT (High Intensity lenses are a little different), so if you have a lens with a relatively clear tint and an Iridium coating (such as the Pink Iridium lens), that lens will be usable at night or other low-light situations.


----------



## surf-the-earth (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the explanation, legallyillegal.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have black iridium lenses from oakley and theyre almost 100% reflective. You can only see eyes if the sun's hitting from the top of the lense.


----------



## surf-the-earth (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool. I'll check those out, bubbachubba340. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

